# I am ADDICITED!!



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

*I AM JUST SHOWING THE PHOTOS AND NOT FOR SALE.*

Hello...
Just thought id show you guys the necklaces I made for people who wanted to do a pet trade (necklace for puppy toys). It has sort of became my addiction lol.

I would love your opinions! 


























​
There is more but I haven't taken photos as yet.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow they are gorgeous. Your very good at putting the colours together. x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

they are just beautiful


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Lovely choices they're lovely! The second one is totally my favourite though lol


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

nice stuff


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice! I like the first one. Very classy.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i also love the first one! something black that makes it look so nice with those lovely shapes. u did great!


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

I love the 2nd one. Very pretty


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I can't decide which one I like better!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Both are very pretty, I like the coloring on the second one best. It looks so fancy and lady like.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

oh my! the second one is just beautiful for a girly girl!! they are both great, i love them x


----------



## Mom2BabyNatalie (Aug 15, 2008)

So cute.... are you going to start selling these??


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Mom2BabyNatalie said:


> So cute.... are you going to start selling these??


I make them for friends ! At momment they are free as I get enjoyment of making them .


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I love the first one


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

very nice indeed.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I wish i was as talented as all of you  lol


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

They are very pretty....great work.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow. Those are really pretty!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I love the first one! Looks very classy and elegant


----------

